# Recent MFA grad



## Culturebuzz11 (Aug 5, 2010)

Recent MFA grad who is trying to write while finding work... It's tough as a writer and yet no matter how tough it gets, it's even harder convincing myself to give up~! Excited about joining the forum~


The Aging Dilemma


----------



## ArcThomas (Aug 5, 2010)

lol, you shouldn't be. i'm gonna nag you till you quit !  just playing.
hey welcome tot he forum. i'm newish here too. I have a poem, a rhym, and a on the go story.
Message me if you like it.  I'll have to look into some of your stuff.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Culturebuzz!


----------



## terrib (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad to have you, Culture...


----------



## Nickie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome. Yes, writing can be tough at times, but as long as you have a steady job to pay the bills, you can wait out for that bestseller!


Nickie


----------



## ash somers (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome to WritingForums, Culturebuzz 

Good luck with your writing aspirations.

And regards, ash somers.


----------

